# Mark of the Beast



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Holy Frack









New microchip implant stores your COVID vaccine passport


Epicenter, a Stockholm-based startup, unveiled a microchip that sits under the skin and stores the person's COVID vaccine passport. The data can be accessed with technology on a smartphone.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

The final Antichrist is AI. Those prophesied to seek death but cannot find it at the end times have stuck their minds into the forthcoming metaverse. 

Yeah, I am loony.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Hiro said:


> The final Antichrist is AI. Those prophesied to seek death but cannot find it at the end times have stuck their minds into the forthcoming metaverse.
> 
> *Yeah, I am loony.*


Right? I hear you on that one... Summer of 2020 people who said this was coming were 'conspiracy theorists.'


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Reuse of a repost, but too relevant not to:


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Another thing I won’t be taking part in.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't take any part of it!!! The people I work for don't expect weakness 🤣...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

What's weakness?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NO! NO! NO! Do NOT make me admit to my husband that he was right about this all along! It's bad enough that he was right about people being given covid shots instead of flu vaccines!


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

My showdown is coming January 4th at work !


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

67drake said:


> Another thing I won’t be taking part in.


Same here


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> NO! NO! NO! Do NOT make me admit to my husband that he was right about this all along! It's bad enough that he was right about people being given covid shots instead of flu vaccines!


Let him have this one but never let him live down all the times you were right.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Heard something about this on the radio today, and here it is, right on MIT's site.









Storing medical information below the skin’s surface


MIT researchers have developed a novel way to record a patient’s vaccination history: storing the data in a pattern of quantum-dot dye, invisible to the naked eye, that is delivered under the skin at the same time as the vaccine.




news.mit.edu





Okay, to me, this is a reason for concern. Not fear. Concern.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Holy Frack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems fitting that it's in Stockholm, the heart of all scary syndromes.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Pony said:


> Heard something about this on the radio today, and here it is, right on MIT's site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the article is from 2019. so. there's that.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> And the article is from 2019. so. there's that.


Goes to show how much farther down the road we are, vs what we thought.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Right on time to end up on the social credit system the Chinese are using.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> Right on time to end up on the social credit system the Chinese are using.


I don't have any idea how far off that is, or what will usher it in, but it is coming. The first step is the vax-pass.

I suspect some big techer is plotting on how they get the social credit contract.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

But do you think all that rediculed me and called me all kinds of names will appologize now that they see I am right and have been for many years????? Heck no I am still a nut case.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

54metalman said:


> But do you think all that rediculed me and called me all kinds of names will appologize now that they see I am right and have been for many years????? Heck no I am still a nut case.


You and me both. It was only after the lockdown of 2020 that some people started to wake up to what I have been saying about Chinese trade. Since merchandise is coming into the country again and shelves are no longer bare, those people have resumed their deep, deep slumber.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

54metalman said:


> But do you think all that rediculed me and called me all kinds of names will appologize now that they see I am right and have been for many years????? Heck no I am still a nut case.


It's okay. Those in your tribe recognize you, brother. 

(For the record, I'm a weirdo nut case. Just ask the "voice of reason.")


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am a pecan nut case, I think.

However, what are social credits? I'm out of the loop on that one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am a pecan nut case, I think.
> 
> However, what are social credits? I'm out of the loop on that one.


If you don't know what social credits are, you don't have any. But it's okay, I don't have any either. @HDRider would know, I think he is the one they voted to keep track of us.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 103686


IIRC he pulled teeth and collected bodies??? Are those potential hobbies... or current ones???


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Depending on how current events evolve, they may become livelihoods.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's not worth pulling teeth anymore. Silver and gold are rarely used in dental work.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> If you don't know what social credits are, you don't have any. But it's okay, I don't have any either. @HDRider would know, I think he is the one they voted to keep track of us.


I hope not !!! I spoke with him on the phone last night...


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> It's not worth pulling teeth anymore. Silver and gold are rarely used in dental work.


Pulling them now is an identification counter measure. Pigs dont eat the teeth do to the enamel not diggesting.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You are _dooomed_!!!!!! You're on his special list!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They eat them, they just can't digest them. If enough is left for identification (where ya gonna hide the teeth you pulled) you're doing it wrong. Unless you need to make it look like an accident or um, other circumstances.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Y'all have watched too many episodes of Deadwood and the various crime scene shows.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Guilty. I like _Columbo_, _Monk_ and _NCIS_.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Y'all have watched too many episodes of Deadwood and the various crime scene shows.


Too many? 

Or _not enough_?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> You are _dooomed_!!!!!! You're on his special list!


I'll take my chances. " The bodies I've buried laid the foundation of what this family is today" John Wick movie...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 103686


Except for the hat I am already there.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

RFID has been around for a while. Its in cats. I was standing in an assembly line twenty years ago shooting them in fish. They were expensive, so when a few of them died, we had to dig the tag out. We have SSN's. That already goes down the rathole of biblical prophecy. This is just for convenience, you don't have to remember any numbers or carry your wallet. They can already track you. Have you seen the cameras everywhere? Biometrics. Literally everyone carries a tracking device in their pocket, and most regularly upload their unique biometric profile into the system voluntarily. A chip won't hurt you, if you are worried about it, play along and then go home and cut it out. It's not much worse than digging out a big briar. (Sometimes there was horseplay at work and accidents happen. Wish I would have left that puppy in, that would fuzz them up. Sir according to our data you are a brown trout that was stocked in 2003.)


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

If they go this route, somewhere, someone will be getting vaccinated pretty often, cutting out their chip, and selling it on the black market to buy drugs. Just get a black market chip, bandaid it to your arm when you want to go somewhere.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I want a brown trout chip.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

China's Social Credit System


https://www.uscc.gov/sites/default/files/2020-12/Chinas_Corporate_Social_Credit_System.pdf



The *China social credit system* is a broad regulatory framework intended to report on the ‘trustworthiness’ of individuals, corporations, and governmental entities across China. In this introduction, we explain what the China social credit system is, how it differs from financial credit ratings elsewhere, and how it impacts on individuals and companies operating within China. 

*Key Takeaways*

1. The goal of the China social credit system is to provide a holistic assessment of an individual’s, or a company’s, trustworthiness.

2. The China social credit system, while still in development, is arguably an extension of existing social rankings and ratings in China which have existed for millennia.

3. The consequences of a poor social credit score could be serious. *It may affect travel prospects, employment, access to finance, and the ability to enter into contracts*. On the other hand, a positive credit score could make a range of business transactions much easier.

4. It is essential that any foreign business consolidating or establishing their presence in China seek professional advice for managing a social credit score. This applies both to individual scores, and the corporate social credit score.









China Social Credit System Explained - How It Works [2022]


The China social credit system provides up-to-date information on the behavior of individuals and corporations across China. Learn more here in our 2022 guide.




nhglobalpartners.com





You can't get a place to live or shop if you been a bad Chinaman


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> If they go this route, somewhere, someone will be getting vaccinated pretty often, cutting out their chip, and selling it on the black market to buy drugs. Just get a black market chip, bandaid it to your arm when you want to go somewhere.


Just cut it out and put it down a wolf's throat and run. That's from another movie 🍿. I'm going deer hunting...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

/////////////


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Where Are You Going?


China's driverless vehicles are surveillance tools. So why are we bringing them here?




americanmind.org





This goes right along with China's Social Credits.....It's closer than you think.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

CKelly78z said:


> My showdown is coming January 4th at work !


Good luck, I hope you stand your ground. You may want to check out the Childrens Health Defense Fund web page. They have some sample documents and legal information that might be helpful. 

You are not alone, others are staying the course. I attended a medical freedom rally last month. The key speaker was a trooper with 22 years on the job. The state granted him an exemption, then turned around and said they couldn't accommodate him. He and hundreds of others were fired. He now is doing private security and traveling the country sharing his story. He has a Facebook page with thousands of followers from around the world. His life has certainly changed, and I'm not saying that he wouldn't have loved to work those last 3 years to full retirement, BUT he was full of passion and purpose on that stage. It made me believe that he and his family will do just fine.

My husband and I watched a TV show last night and it seemed they were saying good bye to a character. I checked and sure enough, he was written off the show because he refused the injection. He said in an interview his family was more important. I hope that no matter how it turns out on January 4th, you and your family come out healthy, safe and sound.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

54metalman said:


> But do you think all that rediculed me and called me all kinds of names will appologize now that they see I am right and have been for many years????? Heck no I am still a nut case.


Far better a nut case than a politically correct zombie! I'd take nut case over zombie any day. There are a lot of folks that should be eating crow!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A lot of people will be facing the consequences after January 4. The Supreme Court has allowed the mandate to go forward. The hearings won't start until January 7.









Supreme Court to hear challenges to Biden's Covid-19 vaccine, mask mandates


The court said it will hear oral argument on challenges to the vaccination and mask requirements for large employers and for health care workers.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> A lot of people will be facing the consequences after January 4. The Supreme Court has allowed the mandate to go forward. The hearings won't start until January 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m curious to see how this all pans out. My employer knows I’m going to walk if this holds up. Still undecided if I’m going to take the winter off or not. The hardware store in the next town over has shortened their hours because they can’t find employees. I know the owner, he’d hire me in a heartbeat. We’ll see.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

67drake said:


> I’m curious to see how this all pans out. My employer knows I’m going to walk if this holds up. Still undecided if I’m going to take the winter off or not. The hardware store in the next town over has shortened their hours because they can’t find employees. I know the owner, he’d hire me in a heartbeat. We’ll see.


Dad always says peace of mind is worth more than all the money in the world...


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Read Revelations 13. It isn’t a chip. It’s a mark (probably a tattoo). It’s an obvious physical mark to show your loyalty to the Anti-Christ. Revelations 13:16-18 clearly says the Anti-Christ is a man. It’s not a matter of convenience or to store information. It’s all about locality to this man that EVERYONE will be able to physically see.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Karen said:


> Read Revelations 13. It isn’t a chip. It’s a mark (probably a tattoo). It’s an obvious physical mark to show your loyalty to the Anti-Christ. Revelations 13:16-18 clearly says the Anti-Christ is a man. It’s not a matter of convenience or to store information. It’s all about locality to this man that EVERYONE will be able to physically see.


You can't just pull Rev 13 out as a proof text. You also need to look at the book of Daniel, as well as Matthew. 

There are many antichrists, and have been throughout the ages. There will be one final ruler, and there are many ways in which the ways of the saints will be thwarted. Accepting the chip is, IMO, right up there with burning a pinch of incense to caesar. You agree to be part of a corrupt system, and pledge to rely on that system rather than on God our Father.


----------



## Ironbutt (Jan 5, 2013)

Karen said:


> Read Revelations 13. It isn’t a chip. It’s a mark (probably a tattoo). It’s an obvious physical mark to show your loyalty to the Anti-Christ. Revelations 13:16-18 clearly says the Anti-Christ is a man. It’s not a matter of convenience or to store information. It’s all about locality to this man that EVERYONE will be able to physically see.











Engineers design programmable RNA vaccines


MIT engineers have designed programmable RNA vaccines that could be rapidly manufactured and deployed. The vaccines have been shown effective against Ebola, H1N1 influenza, and Toxoplasma gondii, in tests in mice. They could also be useful against other infectious diseases and cancer.




news.mit.edu


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DKJ said:


> You are not alone, others are staying the course. I attended a medical freedom rally last month. The key speaker was a trooper with 22 years on the job. The state granted him an exemption, then turned around and said they couldn't accommodate him. He and hundreds of others were fired. He now is doing private security and traveling the country sharing his story. He has a Facebook page with thousands of followers from around the world. His life has certainly changed, and I'm not saying that he wouldn't have loved to work those last 3 years to full retirement, BUT he was full of passion and purpose on that stage. It made me believe that he and his family will do just fine.


I’m guessing you’re talking about Robert Lamay, the WA state trooper with 22 years on the job who wouldn’t get vaccinated and signed off by telling Gov. Inslee to kiss his @$$.

Sadly, he died today from Covid.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m guessing you’re talking about Robert Lamay, the WA state trooper with 22 years on the job who wouldn’t get vaccinated and signed off by telling Gov. Inslee to kiss his @$$.
> 
> Sadly, he died today from Covid.


I'm sure your sad. Something to lick your chops over.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m guessing you’re talking about Robert Lamay, the WA state trooper with 22 years on the job who wouldn’t get vaccinated and signed off by telling Gov. Inslee to kiss his @$$.
> 
> Sadly, he died today from Covid.


My condolences. But, he likely was killed in the hospital while having tested positive for the Wuflu. The survivors from the hospitals seem to have a similar story of isolation from family and attempts to force intubation while still having other treatments withheld.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Seriously people should watch the Senator Ron Johnson Panel.

Then again, some people like to discredit anything that doesn't fit with their tightly held beliefs.
Closed minds. " I only listen to my doctor."
Oh well.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Y'all have watched too many episodes of Deadwood and the various crime scene shows.


At least we've learned useful skills from our tv viewing.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Seriously people should watch the Senator Ron Johnson Panel.
> 
> Then again, some people like to discredit anything that doesn't fit with their tightly held beliefs.
> Closed minds. " I only listen to my doctor."
> Oh well.


All depends on Who's your doctor...


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, they make it pretty ugly for people that buck the system.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

@Pony I don't know who that is 😁 I cheerfully live under a rock. Didn't you hear I am a gnome now?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I THINK it’s the new Dr Who? I know (I think) there is a telephone booth tie in. I learned that on American Pickers so….


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Seriously people should watch the Senator Ron Johnson Panel.
> 
> Then again, some people like to discredit anything that doesn't fit with their tightly held beliefs.
> Closed minds. " I only listen to my doctor."
> Oh well.


I’m sure some do.
I listen to the majority of doctors and scientists who specialize in whatever it is I want information about.
For example: I have a question about ovarian cancer I would not listen so much to what a veterinarian or a sports medicine doctor or a chiropractor has to say. I’d ask a gynecological oncologist.
IDK. It just seems like common sense to me.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It's sad when anyone dies from/with covid. I would like to see some honesty from both sides and we are not getting it on vaxed deaths unless those deaths are itemized by vax type and the number of boosters etc. Stop the foolishness.
I lost my brother in October and he was not vaxed but he was 80 and had several other problems.
I just read an article about a vaxed lady going in for a c section that went well, but a couple of days after discharge she and her baby tested positive. The mother's lungs have collapsed and the outlook is not good.
In another case, a 20 yr old young lady fully vaxed has Covid myocarditis and has died three times and they brought her back. Her legs are destroyed and both will be amputated.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

makes total sense @Lisa in WA 
Have you watched the panel discussion?
It's long but someone on rumble has broken out the different dr testimonies.
One dr is an emergency room dr and speaks about his experience treating patients.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

67drake said:


> Another thing I won’t be taking part in.


Come on...all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> makes total sense @Lisa in WA
> Have you watched the panel discussion?
> It's long but someone on rumble has broken out the different dr testimonies.
> One dr is an emergency room dr and speaks about his experience treating patients.


No, I haven’t.
But I did say”the majority”.
my daughters friend is also an ER doc here who treats covid patients and I wouldn’t take his word over a majority of specialists either. Though he is in agreement with the majority.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m sure some do.
> I listen to the majority of doctors and scientists who specialize in whatever it is I want information about.
> For example: I have a question about ovarian cancer I would not listen so much to what a veterinarian or a sports medicine doctor or a chiropractor has to say. I’d ask a gynecological oncologist.
> IDK. It just seems like common sense to me.


I agree with listening to experts in the field. My personal opinions are based on listening to hundreds of hours of live interviews with molecular biologists, immunologists, virologists, epidemiologists, etc. One of who I know personally and who ran a medical university research lab for several decades. And these are not just the researchers next door or at the little county hospital. These are folks that hold or held high level positions in universities and governments around the world. 

When I asked my new temporary primary doctor about Ivermectin, she replied they didn't prescribed horse medicine. Last time I will see her. Over a million people a day world wide take ivermectin, the drug's discoverer won a Nobel Peace prize. for the discovery and it wasn't because it changed the lives of horses! I figure if she is either too brainwashed or stupid to know that, she is not a doctor I plan on letting using.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m guessing you’re talking about Robert Lamay, the WA state trooper with 22 years on the job who wouldn’t get vaccinated and signed off by telling Gov. Inslee to kiss his @$$.
> 
> Sadly, he died today from Covid.


It was his choice, there are worse things than dying.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

[QUOTEL="Lisa in WA, post: 8851678, member: 12414"]
I’m guessing you’re talking about Robert Lamay, the WA state trooper with 22 years on the job who wouldn’t get vaccinated and signed off by telling Gov. Inslee to kiss his @$$.

Sadly, he died today from Covid.
[/QUOTE]
I am sorry to hear that Trooper Lamay died, he seemed a lovely and caring man, I think I will wait to learn if he died "from" Covid or "with" Covid. In my book, that is a huge difference. He is at that age where men are at high risk of heart attacks. I wonder if it comes out that he went to the hospital for some other health reason, if any of the media will bother to correct their stories. A unvaccinated family member had no clue she had Omicron until she had to be tested prior to a medical procedure and came up negative. Didn't even make her sick, just a little tired. 

I can only speak to my experiences, but many in my family have recently had Omicron. The unvaccinated were puny for 2-4 days, the vaccinated 30 somethings were down for 2-3 weeks. Friends who were vaccinated, and whose doctors were willing to prescribed Ivermectin, went from seriously sick to amazingly better in 2 days and did not have to be hospitalized. Not exactly a blind, placebo controlled study, but there is a reason Congress passed a law requiring the FDA to consider anecdotal evidence when reviewing drugs or adverse reactions. Just because it wasn't a formal clinical trial, doesn't mean real life experiences don't have value in shaping our opinions.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DKJ said:


> I agree with listening to experts in the field. My personal opinions are based on listening to hundreds of hours of live interviews with molecular biologists, immunologists, virologists, epidemiologists, etc. One of who I know personally and who ran a medical university research lab for several decades. And these are not just the researchers next door or at the little county hospital. These are folks that hold or held high level positions in universities and governments around the world.
> 
> When I asked my new temporary primary doctor about Ivermectin, she replied they didn't prescribed horse medicine. Last time I will see her. Over a million people a day world wide take ivermectin, the drug's discoverer won a Nobel Peace prize. for the discovery and it wasn't because it changed the lives of horses! I figure if she is either too brainwashed or stupid to know that, she is not a doctor I plan on letting using.


Again, I said “the majority” of experts in the field.
Ivermectin was a huge deal because it works so well against roundworms in humans.
My FIL was a molecular biologist and virologist who led the team that patented the drug Humulin, the very first synthetic human insulin. He knew and worked with James Watson at Harvard.
My MIL is an immunologist.
She is fully vaccinated against Covid and my FIL would have been too because he also believed in going to real experts in their field for information on anything.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> It was his choice, there are worse things than dying.


Yes, it was.
I wouldn’t know. I haven’t died yet.
But it does make a trite and meaningless response where none was really required by you.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DKJ said:


> [QUOTEL="Lisa in WA, post: 8851678, member: 12414"]
> I’m guessing you’re talking about Robert Lamay, the WA state trooper with 22 years on the job who wouldn’t get vaccinated and signed off by telling Gov. Inslee to kiss his @$$.
> 
> Sadly, he died today from Covid.


I am sorry to hear that Trooper Lamay died, he seemed a lovely and caring man, I think I will wait to learn if he died "from" Covid or "with" Covid. In my book, that is a huge difference. He is at that age where men are at high risk of heart attacks. I wonder if it comes out that he went to the hospital for some other health reason, if any of the media will bother to correct their stories. A unvaccinated family member had no clue she had Omicron until she had to be tested prior to a medical procedure and came up negative. Didn't even make her sick, just a little tired.

I can only speak to my experiences, but many in my family have recently had Omicron. The unvaccinated were puny for 2-4 days, the vaccinated 30 somethings were down for 2-3 weeks. Friends who were vaccinated, and whose doctors were willing to prescribed Ivermectin, went from seriously sick to amazingly better in 2 days and did not have to be hospitalized. Not exactly a blind, placebo controlled study, but there is a reason Congress passed a law requiring the FDA to consider anecdotal evidence when reviewing drugs or adverse reactions. Just because it wasn't a formal clinical trial, doesn't mean real life experiences don't have value in shaping our opinions.
[/QUOTE]

*I’m absolutely certain you will “find out” that he died of something else…maybe black mamba bite, maybe Ebola virus, maybe a hippopotamus attack. Anything but Covid, of course.
If it doesn’t fit with your agenda, it wasn’t Covid.
Which is just as silly as ascribing everything to Covid. *


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

He made the news, the doctors made sure he made it again. Happens a lot these days.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lisa in WA said:


> Yes, it was.
> I wouldn’t know. I haven’t died yet.
> But it does make a trite and meaningless response where none was really required by you.


Just as trite and meaningless as you bringing it up in the first place?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> Just as trite and meaningless as you bringing it up in the first place?


Ohhhh. Good one. 😘


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lisa in WA said:


> Ohhhh. Good one. 😘


Yes, it was. But the low hanging fruit is always easy to pick.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> Yes, it was. But the low hanging fruit is always easy to pick.


You are definitely a fruit expert.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lisa in WA said:


> You are definitely a fruit expert.


And you definitely make it easy.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> And you definitely make it easy.


I’ll let you have the last word in our little tit for tat. 
I know it’s important to how you see yourself.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’ll let you have the last word in our little tit for tat.
> I know it’s important to how you see yourself.


Thank you for proving my point, again.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> No, I haven’t.
> But I did say”the majority”.
> my daughters friend is also an ER doc here who treats covid patients and I wouldn’t take his word over a majority of specialists either. Though he is in agreement with the majority.


You should give it a go, start with Dr. Marik or Nurse Sirotek.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> I am sorry to hear that Trooper Lamay died, he seemed a lovely and caring man, I think I will wait to learn if he died "from" Covid or "with" Covid. In my book, that is a huge difference. He is at that age where men are at high risk of heart attacks. I wonder if it comes out that he went to the hospital for some other health reason, if any of the media will bother to correct their stories. A unvaccinated family member had no clue she had Omicron until she had to be tested prior to a medical procedure and came up negative. Didn't even make her sick, just a little tired.
> 
> I can only speak to my experiences, but many in my family have recently had Omicron. The unvaccinated were puny for 2-4 days, the vaccinated 30 somethings were down for 2-3 weeks. Friends who were vaccinated, and whose doctors were willing to prescribed Ivermectin, went from seriously sick to amazingly better in 2 days and did not have to be hospitalized. Not exactly a blind, placebo controlled study, but there is a reason Congress passed a law requiring the FDA to consider anecdotal evidence when reviewing drugs or adverse reactions. Just because it wasn't a formal clinical trial, doesn't mean real life experiences don't have value in shaping our opinions.


*I’m absolutely certain you will “find out” that he died of something else…maybe black mamba bite, maybe Ebola virus, maybe a hippopotamus attack. Anything but Covid, of course.
If it doesn’t fit with your agenda, it wasn’t Covid.
Which is just as silly as ascribing everything to Covid. *
[/QUOTE], ..._Which is just as silly as ascribing everything to Covid _ And that is why I'm reserving judgement. I do think if he was transported/admitted for another medical reason, people with common sense might interpret that as dying with, not of Covid.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DKJ said:


> *I’m absolutely certain you will “find out” that he died of something else…maybe black mamba bite, maybe Ebola virus, maybe a hippopotamus attack. Anything but Covid, of course.
> If it doesn’t fit with your agenda, it wasn’t Covid.
> Which is just as silly as ascribing everything to Covid. *


, ..._Which is just as silly as ascribing everything to Covid _ And that is why I'm reserving judgement. I do think if he was transported/admitted for another medical reason, people with common sense might interpret that as dying with, not of Covid.
[/QUOTE]

And if it says he died of Covid on his death certificate will you believe it?
Would you believe anyone or anything that said he died from Covid?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

At this point, he could have been taken out back and shot for all we know. That kind of thing has been done before, for far less.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

po boy said:


> It's sad when anyone dies from/with covid. I would like to see some honesty from both sides and we are not getting it on vaxed deaths unless those deaths are itemized by vax type and the number of boosters etc. Stop the foolishness.
> I lost my brother in October and he was not vaxed but he was 80 and had several other problems.
> I just read an article about a vaxed lady going in for a c section that went well, but a couple of days after discharge she and her baby tested positive. The mother's lungs have collapsed and the outlook is not good.
> In another case, a 20 yr old young lady fully vaxed has Covid myocarditis and has died three times and they brought her back. Her legs are destroyed and both will be amputated.


My sister had covid in late 2020, fully vaxed and at this time her second bout with Covid. This one was more serious than the earlier one. we almost lost her,

This is the article about the 20 year old.

Article on the vaxed mother.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> , ..._Which is just as silly as ascribing everything to Covid _ And that is why I'm reserving judgement. I do think if he was transported/admitted for another medical reason, people with common sense might interpret that as dying with, not of Covid.


And if it says he died of Covid on his death certificate will you believe it?
Would you believe anyone or anything that said he died from Covid?
[/QUOTE]


Lisa in WA said:


> , ..._Which is just as silly as ascribing everything to Covid _ And that is why I'm reserving judgement. I do think if he was transported/admitted for another medical reason, people with common sense might interpret that as dying with, not of Covid.


And if it says he died of Covid on his death certificate will you believe it?
Would you believe anyone or anything that said he died from Covid?
[/QUOTE]
No I wouldn't.
Once you got the jab you went south.
Non jabbers are bad people in your twisted world.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know for a fact that death certificates are not always correct. The doctor filling them out puts down what they think most likely caused the death. My mother in law died from kidney failure, not bladder cancer. We have the paperwork to prove it.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> Again, I said “the majority” of experts in the field.
> Ivermectin was a huge deal because it works so well against roundworms in humans.
> My FIL was a molecular biologist and virologist who led the team that patented the drug Humulin, the very first synthetic human insulin. He knew and worked with James Watson at Harvard.
> My MIL is an immunologist.
> She is fully vaccinated against Covid and my FIL would have been too because he also believed in going to real experts in their field for information on anything.


Just curious, how do you know your "specialists" are the majority? Have you listened to hundreds of hours of interviews from both points of view? Have you scoured the internet reading clinical studies from dozens of countries? Studies that clearly contradict the "facts and science" put forth by our government. 

You said you didn't watch the video of the Senator Panel. Maybe when you consider experts world wide, your "specialists" are the minority. Better yet, have they simply relied on information disseminated by a government officials motivated by power and money rather then actually doing their job and protecting the health of the American citizens. There is a reason the percentage of Americans with a chronic disease has increased from 11% to 54% in the years that Fauci has been at the helm. 

I simply invite you to spend some time challenging your own beliefs.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> @Pony I don't know who that is 😁 I cheerfully live under a rock. Didn't you hear I am a gnome now?


David Tennant. He played Dr Who from 2005-2010.

I also like Eccleston as Dr Who. He played the role for only one season, the revival in '05.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

DKJ said:


> When I asked my new temporary primary doctor about Ivermectin, she replied they didn't prescribed horse medicine. Last time I will see her.


I would have been led out for that. I haven't gone to the doctor's office in the last year because I fear that discussion.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> I would have been led out for that. I haven't gone to the doctor's office in the last year because I fear that discussion.


I have come to a point in my life where I fear few discussions, especially when those discussions are controlled by one person thinking he is God and I am a speck of dust.. 

Went through many times when I should have spoken up, maybe I'm making up for lost time. Or maybe, just perhaps, I've become less in awe of people in positions of power.

I can work with just about anyone, but God pity the person who tries to bully me.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> I would have been led out for that. I haven't gone to the doctor's office in the last year because I fear that discussion.


We actually were there for my husband, so I just told her I disagreed and let it drop. I was really testing the waters hoping they had come to their senses about using ivermectin and hydroxycloroquine prophetically or to treat. Silly me!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Pony said:


> I have come to a point in my life where I fear few discussions, especially when those discussions are controlled by one person thinking he is God and I am a speck of dust..
> 
> Went through many times when I should have spoken up, maybe I'm making up for lost time. Or maybe, just perhaps, I've become less in awe of people in positions of power.
> 
> I can work with just about anyone, but God pity the person who tries to bully me.


You related to my wife?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DKJ said:


> Just curious, how do you know your "specialists" are the majority? Have you listened to hundreds of hours of interviews from both points of view? Have you scoured the internet reading clinical studies from dozens of countries? Studies that clearly contradict the "facts and science" put forth by our government.
> 
> You said you didn't watch the video of the Senator Panel. Maybe when you consider experts world wide, your "specialists" are the minority. Better yet, have they simply relied on information disseminated by a government officials motivated by power and money rather then actually doing their job and protecting the health of the American citizens. There is a reason the percentage of Americans with a chronic disease has increased from 11% to 54% in the years that Fauci has been at the helm.
> 
> I simply invite you to spend some time challenging your own beliefs.


no, it’s fairly simple to find that the vast, vast majority of physicians and scientists worldwide are pro vaccine. Which is why of course the anti vaxxers keep trotting out the same few people in hundreds of hours of video.
As far as challenging my own beliefs?
You obviously haven’t been around here much because I challenge them all of the time. Constantly.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> no, it’s fairly simple to find that the vast, vast majority of physicians and scientists worldwide are pro vaccine. Which is why of course the anti vaxxers keep trotting out the same few people in hundreds of hours of video.
> As far as challenging my own beliefs?
> You obviously haven’t been around here much because I challenge them all of the time. Constantly.


Has it ever ocurred to you that the VAST, VAST, VAST majority of people cannot afford to loose their jobs, docs too. Big Pharma has the strings, hospital privledges are important, of course your relatives are better than that, but what about the rest of us?


----------

